# 4 weeks out from season start. With pics



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

4 weeks out shape, 6 for nationals 10 for npc Big Man weekend. 82 kg...Will Ho down to 78/79... Im 172

Been out for a while, Hope you guys are good.


----------



## DeanMcCoy1994 (Sep 1, 2021)

Conditioning in a good spot for 4 weeks out


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

DeanMcCoy1994 said:


> Conditioning in a good spot for 4 weeks out


Cheers mate, still got a few more kg to drop (i expect 3)


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Looking good bud. Just about to head off for my leg session, feeling a bit tired, but you have inspired me


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking great for 4 weeks out, what’s your nutrition looking like for the next 4 weeks?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

thisismyhobby said:


> Looking great for 4 weeks out, what’s your nutrition looking like for the next 4 weeks?


Ill be depleting from Tomorrow for 7 days afternoon at almost 0 carbs then Ill Carb Up slowly for another week, and we Will see how we are.
Train hard, and cardio twice a day. (Gonna be hard as fvck, but It works)


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Looking good bud. Just about to head off for my leg session, feeling a bit tired, but you have inspired me


Glad to helped in a way


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 4 weeks out shape, 6 for nationals 10 for npc Big Man weekend. 82 kg...Will Ho down to 78/79... Im 172
> 
> Been out for a while, Hope you guys are good.
> View attachment 211177
> ...


Looking good ! What cycle u running ?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

ironmaneye said:


> Looking good ! What cycle u running ?


600 tren 1g test 300 primobolan 50mg stano ED


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 600 tren 1g test 300 primobolan 50mg stano ED


How long u running it for mate? Do u blast n cruise? With test and tren that high what sides u getting mate if any?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

ironmaneye said:


> How long u running it for mate? Do u blast n cruise? With test and tren that high what sides u getting mate if any?


Into my seventh week... I expect to keep Rolling It until I finish season or might change primo for mast and lower test before nationals.


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Into my seventh week... I expect to keep Rolling It until I finish season or might change primo for mast and lower test before nationals.


Hi mate.

With that ratio test /tren and the amounts are facing any sides and hiw do you negate them?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

ironmaneye said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> With that ratio test /tren and the amounts are facing any sides and hiw do you negate them?


Im doing fine mate, have dostinex at Hand and i reckon using winny helps a lot.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Ill be depleting from Tomorrow for 7 days afternoon at almost 0 carbs then Ill Carb Up slowly for another week, and we Will see how we are.
> Train hard, and cardio twice a day. (Gonna be hard as fvck, but It works)


Why?? what are you wanting to achieve from this approach


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 600 tren 1g test 300 primobolan 50mg stano ED


Looking good - do you think you could have attained this on a slightly lower dose regime?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Ill be depleting from Tomorrow for 7 days afternoon at almost 0 carbs then Ill Carb Up slowly for another week, and we Will see how we are.
> Train hard, and cardio twice a day. (Gonna be hard as fvck, but It works)


Having never competed this might be completely wrong,

However i thought the carb depletion happened the week before the comp, with the main carb up happening the day before. Surely you don't need a full week to carb up if your fully depleted?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

2 weeks out carbbing up a little and dropping a bit of Walter weight... Down to 79kg...Will deplete for a few days and then go full on carb up and eventuales add some kg... expwcted to be around 81kg desde weight


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Why?? what are you wanting to achieve from this approach


Following orders from coach, but thinning out skin getting rid off water pretty good. Plus I can carb up better and push carbs in a little harder. 
So far so good.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking great! Keep going! 👍💯


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Well posted another thread....
As said there last month was a rollercoaster and placed 2nd then 5th in two competitions....
Starting with a New coach next month, and ill be trying to use the post competition rebound to add some muscle before cutting the aas out. Might be upping test and tren maybe add some mast and up primo... after that ill be at least following orders for thw next year and put as much as solid muscle I can to move on to another class which I don't need to worry too much about making weight, as I was at the max of this years class so I worried a lot to carb up too much, used diuretics too long probably and was all a pile of sh*t.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Well posted another thread....
> As said there last month was a rollercoaster and placed 2nd then 5th in two competitions....
> Starting with a New coach next month, and ill be trying to use the post competition rebound to add some muscle before cutting the aas out. Might be upping test and tren maybe add some mast and up primo... after that ill be at least following orders for thw next year and put as much as solid muscle I can to move on to another class which I don't need to worry too much about making weight, as I was at the max of this years class so I worried a lot to carb up too much, used diuretics too long probably and was all a pile of sh*t.


No you were NOT. You looked great, did your best under tough circumstances and placed 2nd. Well done and onwards and upwards ➡⬆


----------

